# Ferries to france and spain



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hi , i wanna go i wanna go i wanna go a ramblin,
i not been before, don.t know thro which door,
gonna see what we can see, france ,spain or normandy,
any help however snappy, would really really make me happy,
i could just go on alnight, sitting here getting it right,
but i have other things to do, like dreaming of the sky so blue
on yonder shores, or maybe nearer, just so long as we had to 
move her, argh poetry in motion, ok i will stop so please don't be sick. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

You really have got it badddd :? 

Put a smile on my face anyhow :wink: :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Raine,

For you, i recommend any faaaast ferry!

Happy travels whatever you decide.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

What ARE you on?

I may have had a sense of humour bypass, but I do have a life.

Manxmaid


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*What?????*

Bloody hell Raine, take more water with it next time. :lol: :lol: :lol: Keep suckin' the fresh air buddy (or trying to). Jeffus. 8)


----------

